# What is going on with my Blue Dempsey



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

For the last week or so, he FREAKS out when I go up to the tank. Nothing tramatic has happened (that I know of) so I don't know why he has started doing this. 

He used to go crazy like a hungry puppy when he saw me but now he darts around the tank bumping into the glass or the rocks. Once I stop moving, he settles down but if I even move a the slightest bit, it sends him into the panic again. 

Other than that, he still looks healthy. He eats normally and as long as I don't move around, he swims and acts like normal. 

Any ideas?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Check your water parameters. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

One other thing to check is the heater. Someone I know had some angels (other fish were fine) that started freeking out and she found a crack in her heater when doing a w/c.

The other fish were ok, but the angels didn't like the shock everytime the heater came on


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Water is fine. I tested that when I first noticed him acting this way. I'll check it again to be sure. 

I am doing a water change today so I'll have a peak at the heaters too. 

Thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hope he gets back to his old self Macfish


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Well I think I figured it out. I had put my male HRP in that tank temporarily to give the female a bit of a break. He decided that he wanted complete control and was bossing everyone around including the Blue Dempsey that is twice his size. 

HRP is back out and the Blue Jack is back to his old self


----------

